# Poorly budgie???



## Devilstot (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi folks, I've never used this forum before but I'm hoping to get some advice. Our male budgie seems to be under the weather and I'm fearing the worst.
He's usually very sprightly, naughty even! He flies everywhere, lands on our heads etc but he's been very listless for the past few days.
Instead of jumping all over the place in his cage, he's just sitting in the bottom of the cage all the time, sleeping almost constantly.
His flying ability is usually fantastic but he's now flying very low, and only very short distances. When his companion is in the cage too, he sits pressed against her as if he's squashing her.
He seems to be puffed up and ruffled all the time too - and almost seems slightly floppy when he sits in my hand.
Does anyone have any idea what it could be and if we can help him?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cheesepusher (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm sorry to alarm you, but your budgie sounds very unwell. These are all signs of illness, and since budgies are so good at hiding when they're feeling poorly, for him to be showing this clearly he's probably quite a ways along.

Others may chime in with palliative care, but it's very important that you get your budgie to an avian vet ASAP. If you do not already have an avian vet, this link includes some helpful links so you can find one. Additionally, if you let us know where you live (roughly), there may be a nearby forum member who could recommend one.

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/251722-do-you-have-avian-vet.html

I'm sorry your introduction here is so fraught. Wishing all the best for you and your boy - he sounds like a delightful little bird!


----------



## Devilstot (Mar 30, 2015)

Thanks for your quick reply Cheese...
Unfortunately that link didn't bring anything up for our area. Is anyone aware of any avian vets in Scotland? We live in a town called Falkirk in Central Scotland if anyone can help?
Thanks again.


----------



## Cheesepusher (Feb 11, 2014)

You might try calling a local vet and asking if they know of any avian vets nearby.

Meanwhile, until someone more knowledgeable shows up, if you have a travel cage or secondary small cage, you can make a "hospital" room for your sick budgie. Give him low perches and put a comfy towel on the floor (and cover with newspaper so his nails don't get caught). Make sure his food and water are easy to reach from a low height. If you have a hot-water bottle or heating pad, place it nearby to provide extra warmth. Make sure he's out of any drafts.

You can add a little sugar-free electrolyte drink to his drinking water to help bolster his energy.


----------



## brunette (Mar 28, 2015)

Hi, friend. Welcome to the forum - I'm sorry it's on such a scary note.  

I'm so sorry to hear that your budgie is unwell. I've done a google search for avian vets in your area, and this one came up:

The Lawrie Veterinary Practice
( Maguire Lawrie & Lawrie )
25 Griffiths St
Falkirk
Stirlingshire
FK1 5QY
Tel: 01324 624361

I hope they can fit you in soon. 
I wish you and your little guy all the best.


----------



## Devilstot (Mar 30, 2015)

Thank you all for your help - and the vet recommendation. We've been taking it in turns sitting with him cuddled up into our chests with a towel around him, (something we'd NEVER get away with normally). Just praying he makes it through the night so we can see if this vet can help tomorrow.


----------



## Cheesepusher (Feb 11, 2014)

I'll be thinking of you and hoping for the best.


----------



## Devilstot (Mar 30, 2015)

Aw thank you, I'll keep you updated


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

Poor baby.

He does need a vet.

will this link help you? the first one is in your city i believe. it would not hurt to call.
The Lawrie Veterinary Group - Special content

Avian Vets in Scotland

Avian Vets in Scotland


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

You need to keep him warm. A heat lamp would be good. Is he eating? If so, soak some millet in pedialyte or any drink that will provide electrolytes. What do his dropping's look like ?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Welcome to the forums, it's great you came here for help. 
I'm praying for your boy and I hope he gets better soon, he is definitely in need of veterinary care. I'm glad Louise was able to find one, and please keep us updated! Sending lots of good wishes to your adorable little boy! :hug:


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm glad that you have some referrals for avian vets. You can also google "exotic(s) vet" and your city, which will help. That's how I found the Lawrie Veterinary Group on the net. 

As others have said, it's important to keep your budgie warm (that's why he's "pushing" against his cage mate and puffing up). I put a heating pad on half of the cage and crank it up - that way, he can get away to the other half of the cage if he's too warm.

What are his droppings like? Is he vomiting (shaking his head back and forth and spitting out seed and liquid)? Is he sneezing (wet sneezes?) or tail bobbing? Is he eating and drinking? If not, in addition to providing electrolytes as others have suggested, you can feed him a few drops of hand rearing formula (I use Harrison's Juvenile Hand Feeding formula, and I make it very thin. A few drops into the side of the beak will help give your budgie some extra strength and energy until you can get to the avian vet).

Once there, I would ask your vet to do a crop smear, a fecal smear, and weigh your budgie. You may even need to do an x-ray to check for liver swelling or foreign bodies.

Then, I would ask your vet about giving him some liquids via injection if he's undernourished (your vet can tell this by gently feeling his crop area). 

Best of luck! I hope that he's on the road to recovery by now!


----------



## Devilstot (Mar 30, 2015)

Thank you all so much for your advice, we really do appreciate it and I actually feel a bit guilty at how ignorant I am about sick birds when we've had them for so long!

We took him to the vet you suggested today, (thank you again) and unfortunately, we had to leave him there. Poor wee thing is about half the weight he should be, which we haven't noticed because he's always puffing himself up. Although he wasn't vomiting or anything, he hasn't really been eating or drinking very much in the past few days.

They've 'hospitalised' him overnight and hope to do some blood tests on him. They've said to call tomorrow to find out whether he lasted through the night though, but they don't think it's looking very good.


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

I think that's great news! I have found that it's often better to leave them in hospitalization when they are so weak because the vet can administer fluids and medicines that we might not be able to give them at home.

We've all been there, and we all had to start learning about budgie illness from nothing. That's why I love Talk Budgies - there are always members with great info who are willing to help! 

Please continue to keep us posted. It sounds like you've found a good vet who will do necessary blood work.


----------



## Teddscau (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm so glad you've taken him to a vet. Budgies that are that weak don't normally last for more than a couple of days without immediate medical attention. Hopefully the vet can find out what's wrong with him, and maybe get some fluids into him. He'll be in my prayers.

Whatever the outcome, I hope you'll stick around the forum to learn more about budgie care. There's a ton to learn about on here, and we owe it to our babies to give them the best care possible.


----------



## Cheesepusher (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks for the update. I'm sure it was hard to leave him with the vet, but at least you know he'll be getting the best possible care. We'll all be pulling for your little guy to make it!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Praying and pulling for your little bird...


----------



## brunette (Mar 28, 2015)

I've been thinking about you and your little guy all day. All fingers and toes are crossed in hope that he pulls through. I've always had a saying that I repeat to myself whenever one of my beloved pets are at the vets: 'hope for the best, expect the worst.'

This way, if the worse does indeed happen, you've prepared yourself a little (though nothing can ever prepare you fully, I know) and the blow of bad news may feel more like a punch to the gut rather than like a brick being thrown at it. Still cling onto hope. Hope is a powerful thing.

No words can ever help, no words can ever describe what you're feeling right now. No two people are the same, we all feel things very differently. But keep hope next to your heart, as it is a universal feeling and we're all feeling it for you right now. 

Sending the warmest of thoughts your way.


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

I had to leave my beautiful Ming in vet hospital for a few days - and I got to take her home, so its not all necessarily doom and gloom! 

And so as not to stress her, her buddy, Bluey went with her!  So I was down two budgies!

Your baby is in the BEST place, since he's sick.


----------

